# Meet George



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

My new baby GPR :flrt:

Just after he arrived yesterday evening!


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww :flrt:
Absolutley the most cutest little thing ever, you are so lucky.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes gorgeous:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awww he is just adorable :flrt::flrt:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

now that is CUTE !! :flrt:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

He is lovely :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## 84KB11 (Aug 21, 2009)

He's lovely Sarah :mf_dribble:

Hope he settles in well, and behaves himself :whistling2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone, hes gorgeous, a little shy right now, but hes away from his mummy and in a new environment so is to be expected, hopefully he'll settle soon and enjoy some cuddles


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Awwww, he's so sweet  Makes me feel so guilty about owning a snake


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I have about 30 snakes, its nothing to feel guilty about, you can love a predator and prey just the same


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> I have about 30 snakes, its nothing to feel guilty about, you can love a predator and prey just the same


Really? You don't see George looking up at you saying "Why Sarah? Why?" with big sad eyes when he sees you feeding your snakes?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't let him watch :lol2:

His like a little baby, his cage is made up of colourful toys and blankets, there is a snake viv to the left of his cage so they have a little curtain between them so they can't see each other :blush:

and he's got huuuuuuuuggeee back feet, goes to show what hes got to grow into yet! :flrt:


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> I don't let him watch :lol2:
> 
> His like a little baby, his cage is made up of colourful toys and blankets, there is a snake viv to the left of his cage so they have a little curtain between them so they can't see each other :blush:
> 
> and he's got huuuuuuuuggeee back feet, goes to show what hes got to grow into yet! :flrt:


Yeah, they probably wouldn't get on... 

How big is he?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

hes the size of an adult fancy rat right now, but hes only about 7 weeks old :gasp:


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

hi sarah,george is gorgeous.i remember queenie being that age,she's now 4 months old.here is a recent pic of her




























and this was her at just 7 weeks old









so yes your little boy will have lots of growing to do!!

and queenie still has lots more growing to do herself:flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

They are goregous animals, there's no doubt about it. It's just their potential for destruction that deters me. That and the fact that sometimes despite hours of attention and love some still get "RARGH!" when they're adults. Gorgeous though! Gorge George. :flrt:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

They actually aren't as destructive as you may think, in their cage yes they will chew everything, but around the home they just seem more interested in exploring and playing, than chewing, just have to watch what you leave lying around as they will pinch stuff!

Queenie is beautiful :flrt:

I hope George grows nice and big, will be getting him neutered as soon as hes ready and hopefully that will help keep any aggression at bay


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

i think 4 months old is the right time to neuter so i've heard.

and yeh queenie has destroyed all her hammocks and rope toys in her cage,but outside roaming upstairs she is fine doesn't chew anything,she just likes to chase socks and hump my feet:lol2:
then after an hour of being out she will lay next to me on the bed and go to sleep.

sometimes she's out for 3 hours she just sits there washing or sleeping on me.

at night time with have cuddles on the sofa.:flrt:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought that my first GPR Ben was not destructive, but then one night while he was out freeranging, he managed to do this in a couple of minuits. This was the extension wire, which was easy to replace, but it also damaged the phone which was plugged into it, so we had to get a new one


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

I have three neutered male GPR. Ben was done later, but both Merlin and Patrick were both neutered at 4 to 4 and a half months old.

I think Ben was one of the first to be neutered in the UK, and here is a photo taken a few days post op


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rie xx (Nov 20, 2008)

Ratatouille said:


> I thought that my first GPR Ben was not destructive, but then one night while he was out freeranging, he managed to do this in a couple of minuits. This was the extension wire, which was easy to replace, but it also damaged the phone which was plugged into it, so we had to get a new one
> 
> image


Have to agree with the destruction.. We had to get Winnie out of the wall once...


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

hhmmm maybe queenie will end up doing something she shouldn't in the future!:gasp:


----------



## Trekky (Feb 4, 2009)

Odo is my destructive one He's destroyed 2 powerpacks to our laptops and 2 web cam leads now:gasp:

But his classic is breaking out of his cage being able to break the weld on the bars to escape. Only one cage has proved to be Odo proof and thats the one he's in :lol2:

I've never felt the need to neuter a male my only reason for doing this would be if he was paired with a female to prevent unwanted litters.

George looks like a lovely boy you must be very proud... Welcome to the world of pouched rat keeping


----------

